# 620 front coilovers



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

heyall. im new to the ite but not to the trucks. i was wondering where or what on i could find a pair of coilovers for the front of my truck. its a 74 620 pickup. ive looked all over ebay but with no luck. i could use some info. thanks
neil


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

farmer_joe620 said:


> heyall. im new to the ite but not to the trucks. i was wondering where or what on i could find a pair of coilovers for the front of my truck. its a 74 620 pickup. ive looked all over ebay but with no luck. i could use some info. thanks
> neil


I have a 1977 620 KingCab myself.I do not think they make lot of things,specific to our trucks.why are you trying to put coilovers on your truck?trying to lower it?If that is the case,you can actually achieve this without coilovers.Our trucks have what is known a "KingPin type" suspension in the front.To lower it,just adjust the nuts on your torsion bars up front(Same if you want to lift it).

P.S.I noticed in your signature,that you need an engine.I can get you a good engine if needed.Where are you located at?


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

well i want to put coiloveres in it so that i can take out the torsion bars for more clearance with the engine swap. im planning on putting a buick v6 in it and i need more room between the frame rails. oh im in idaho too.


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

Buick V-6?  Why?.You can make more power from the L and LZ Series Motors..Plus you can rev them pretty high too,and they are lighweight.


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

I run an L20b ,shaved head,and twin Weber sidedrafts in mine,and it feels like got more than 4 cylinders with the power and torque that thing has.


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

well the thing is, is that i already have a buick v6 and not alot of money. id like to have a tricked out 4 cylinder, or v8 but the money is tight. all i really need to put this v6 in is a pair of coilovers so that i can take out the torsion bars. those are the only thing that holding me back from dropping the motor in. i already have the motor mounts made and ill have a driveline made as soon as its in. ok 
neil


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

*well..*

I heard also that in order to fit the engine under hood,you MUST modify your firewall,or get a fiberglass firewall for the conversion.


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

well i dont know if i should talk about toyota engines on here? well i was thinking about putting a 22r motor in my 620. ive done alot of work on them and i pretty much know them in and out. the reason why i want to use a toyota motor is because they kinda have a cubic inch advantage. well i dont know
neil


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

well no need to talk about the toyota motor anymore. i got the motor in the truck and i dont need coilovers. thanks for the help too.
neil


----------



## kiddsr20de (Jun 23, 2004)

farmer_joe620 said:


> well no need to talk about the toyota motor anymore. i got the motor in the truck and i dont need coilovers. thanks for the help too.
> neil


Does that mean you dropped in the Buick? 10-15 years ago this swap was very common. It seems like there must have been an abundance of Buick engines lying around somewhere or the swap must just work that well. I've seen them in Datsuns, Toyotas, Mazdas, cars and trucks and more. The ultimate way to go is to use their turbo V6 like from the '85-'87 Turbo Grand National and GNX. Simple upgrade parts on these can get you 100's of extra horsepower. Well anyways let us know how you like your new engine. Later. :thumbup:


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah i put a '84 buick 4.1 in it.


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Farmer*

Let's see the pics


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

well i got the motor in the truck like i said. man its sits really low in the front when the torsions are cranked. ive got the engine running now and all i need now is a driveline fabbed up. ill probably have that done in the next month or so. ok. 
neil :cheers:


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

well heres some pics of the truck now. sorry that there not that great.
























neil


----------



## nelam (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a hard time understanding why people wants to put another engine into a Datsun. The L series that came with the 620 has tons of potential. If you want to go with a bigger displacement engine, why not just pick a bigger Nissan engine? Nissan has tons of V6s and even V8s to choose from why going thru the trouble for swapping a non Nissan brand engine???? 

I have a 620 myself, I never thought of swapping a domestic engine in it. A lightly modified with only bolt ons on a KA24 engine is plenty for a 620, if I need to get away the L-series. And LZ stoker engine is aways a good choice too... 

I also found myself ignoring those Z cars with domestic V8 convertions everytime I seen them at Nissan events.

I guess, I have already raised a controversial topic on my first post. 

Nelson


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

To all there own. As long as it fits or you can make it fit and be safe, its all that matters. Iv's been doing installings with crazy stuff. Ever drive a chopper with a small block chevy??? Talk about crazy fun, my 63 NL320 has a 5.0HO stick shift.


----------

